# Salva Veritate - Meaning and usage



## Shounak

Hello Everyone,

I will be using the word *salva veritate *in a logo for my YouTube channel on physics and mathematics. I teach physics and mathematics for masters level and in this channel I would be teaching Einstein's General Theory of Relativity. My knowledge in Latin is limited.
The basic idea is that I have designed an icon and I want to use this. 
*Is this the right one to use?*

I found another Latin phrase  *saltus in demonstrando. *My basic idea is to teach Relativity, science and mathematics in this channel.

Kindly suggest me.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete!

_salua ueritate_ would mean '[with] the truth preserved intact'.

Σ


----------



## Shounak

D


Scholiast said:


> saluete!
> 
> _salua ueritate_ would mean '[with] the truth preserved intact'.
> 
> Σ


Do you think this is the right think to use as a punch line in an educational channel that deals with science? Kindly suggest.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete de nouo!

Not much wrong with it, but you might think of _salua scientia_ as well ('[with] science/knowledge preserved'), and there would be other possibilities, such as _ad scientiam propagandam_ ('for the propagation of scientific knowledge').

Σ


----------



## Shounak

Scholiast said:


> saluete de nouo!
> 
> Not much wrong with it, but you might think of _salua scientia_ as well ('[with] science/knowledge preserved'), and there would be other possibilities, such as _ad scientiam propagandam_ ('for the propagation of scientific knowledge').
> 
> Σ


Ok. So you are telling _salua scientia _and _scientiam propagandam_ would be more appropriate?
I really liked the earlier one. Waiting for your reply...


----------



## Scholiast

saluete tertio!

_salua ueritate_ appeals to me too, but in the context of what you want the motto or maxim to cover, my feeling remains that the best option is _ad scientiam propagandam_. You might like to consider putting it in upper-case lettering, especially if it is to accompany your 'icon'. And don't leave out _ad_ at the start.

Σ


----------



## Shounak

Thank you. I am going ahead with _ad scientiam propagandam_ as you suggested.


----------



## S.V.

You would get people confused with the modern meaning of _propaganda _in English. The original will just let them find Leibniz.


----------



## Shounak

S.V. said:


> You would get people confused with the modern meaning of _propaganda _in English. The original will just let them find Leibniz.


Yes, I also thought. Anyway, let people find out the meaning of propaganda.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete iterum!



S.V. said:


> You would get people confused with the modern meaning of _propaganda _in English.


I would not worry about that. 'Propagation' is a term well-known to, among others, horticulturalists, and there is a well-respected British evangelical group called the Society for the Propagation of the Gospel.

Σ


----------



## Shounak

Scholiast said:


> saluete iterum!
> 
> 
> I would not worry about that. 'Propagation' is a term well-known to, among others, horticulturalists, and there is a well-respected British evangelical group called the Society for the Propagation of the Gospel.
> 
> Σ


That is fine. I have finalized on what you have told.


----------



## visconde

Shounak said:


> Do you think this is the right think to use as a punch line in an educational channel that deals with science?


_Salva veritate_ is about substitution. Leibniz's phrase is still used in logic, semantics, and analytic philosophy nowadays to characterize propositional contexts in which an expression may replace another having the same semantic value (meaning, referent, etc.) without changing the truth value of the proposition.

For instance, given that Cicero = Tully, we can substitute _salva veritate_ 'Tully' for 'Cicero' in 'Cicero wrote De officiis'; i.e., this sentence is just as true as 'Tully wrote De officiis'. This substitution, however, could alter the truth value of the sentence if 'Cicero' appeared in an embedded clause; e.g., 'My son believes that Cicero wrote De officiis', and my son doesn't believe that Cicero = Tully.


----------

